
Commercial Real Estate Lurks as Next Potential Mortgage Crisis - gibsonf1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125167422962070925.html
======
andrewljohnson
Read this article, and then notice that gold is over $1000/oz. Next, call your
broker.

